# laptop for Lightroom (and Photoshop)



## kvdv (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi,

I use a MBP, but my girlfriend needs a new Windows laptop.

So she's looking to buy a laptop for Lightroom and Photoshop CS5 work using a big collection of RAW files that are located on a fast NAS drive.

The laptop doesn't have to be the fastest possible (limited budget), but it should be sufficient to achieve a good working speed.

I'm looking at the following laptop specs:

# 17,3 inch screen
# Intel Core i3 35'M
# 3 GB RAM
# 5'' GB HDD
# ATI Mobility Radeon HD 547'

Is this hardware sufficient?

Thanks!
Kris


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 10, 2010)

Will you be running a 32-bit or 64-bit OS?

--Ken


----------



## kvdv (Nov 10, 2010)

It will be running Windows 7.
I guess 4 GB should be better than 3 GB, right?


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 10, 2010)

If you are running the 32-bit version of Win7, then the OS can only address 3GB of memory, but many believe that installing 4GB is better because the machine sometimes can utilize a bit more than the 3GB. If you are planning on running the 64-bit version of Win7, then I would suggest more than 4GB because the OS will be able to address more than 4GB, and it will use more memory to operate. Also, I would suggest considering a 72''RPM drive if it is available. Many people tend to notice the speed improvement over 54''RPM drives.

--Ken


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 10, 2010)

I agree with Ken, if you can get a RAM configuration that leaves one slot empty it will allow you to upgrade the RAM later. For example if the laptop has 2 slots then start with a 4G module so you can add another 4G later when funds allow. (I'm assuming you will go 64bit)


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 10, 2010)

[quote author=sizzlingbadger link=topic=11576.msg777''#msg777'' date=128941642']
I agree with Ken[/quote]

I am so excited! I do not know who to first show this to - my boss or my wife?  

--Ken


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 10, 2010)

Ken - definitely both!


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 10, 2010)

[quote author=Victoria Bampton link=topic=11576.msg77714#msg77714 date=128942445']
Ken - definitely both!  
[/quote]

Thanks for the suggestion, Victoria. But, I think that I am going to wait until my better half and I have a difference of opinion, and then I will show it to her!! I am sure that will greatly improve my standing. : 

--Ken


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, all of this talk of memory got me thinking, and I have now ordered a 2GB stick to add into my laptop, bringing me up to 4GB. I was amazed at how cheap memory is these days; Lenovo had it for $4'US with my affinity discount. It was too affordable not to have.

Thanks,

--Ken


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 17, 2010)

There are quite a few posts on the forum about laptop screens, generally not being quite good enough for photo editing. This will depend on the actual screen.

64 bit OS unless you have hardware for which there are no 64 bit drivers, unlikely if you can buy the laptop with a 64 bit os pre installed.

4GB or more memory good.

I like windows 7, but an Apple OS is good as well.



> big collection of RAW files that are located on a fast NAS drive


 Local storage is 99% of the time faster than NAS if it is connected using gigabit.


----------



## Westfield (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree re the screen and memory. You can pick up a good laptop in that category for less than £ 500.


----------

